# Mediterranean Cucumber Salad



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

5 cucumbers, peeled
3 tomatoes
1 1/2 red onion, sliced
3/4 c. pitted calamata olives
3 T. chopped fresh dill
3 oz. feta cheese
3/4 c. extra virgin olive oil
juice of 1 lemon
salt and white pepper 
2 oz. baby arugala greens
sprigs of dill
baby tomatoes 
&nbsp

&nbsp

Slice cucumbers lengthwise. Using a small spoon, scoop the seeds out of the cucumbers. Dice the cucumbers. 
Cut the tomatoes in half. Squeeze the seeds out of the tomatoes and dice. 
In a large bowl, combine cucumbers, tomatoes, red onions, dill, olives, and feta cheese. Toss in olive oil and lemon juice. Season with salt and pepper. 
Garnish platters with dill, arugala and baby tomatoes.


----------

